# Old member recovered



## York (Feb 26, 2008)

Just wanted to let you all know that, after more than a year of group therapy, long walks and eating carrots, a former member is now recovered! In his own words, he "wasn't even sure DP really existed". 
There's hope for all of us!


----------



## voidvoid (Sep 5, 2008)

york said:


> Just wanted to let you all know that, after more than a year of group therapy, long walks and eating carrots, a former member is now recovered! In his own words, he "wasn't even sure DP really existed".
> There's hope for all of us!


Good for him. Who is it?


----------



## 2deepathinker (Aug 17, 2009)

york said:


> Just wanted to let you all know that, after more than a year of group therapy, long walks and eating carrots, a former member is now recovered! In his own words, he "wasn't even sure DP really existed".
> There's hope for all of us!


Thanks for sharing! I was hoping for your sake that it was you since I have followed some of your struggles.


----------



## Guest (May 16, 2010)

2deepathinker said:


> Thanks for sharing! I was hoping for your sake that it was you since I have followed some of your struggles.


Me too but I'm glad to hear that whoever he is, he is free from dp. That is amazingly wonderful for him and gives us all hope too


----------

